# New 180



## cantrell00

Well- after about 2.5 months with a 4' 120, I realized that I will never be happy with only a 4' tank.

Here are some photos of the progress. The stand is complete & will be going to a cabinet builder buddy of mine for the doors & to be finished tomorrow. Sump should be done by today.. I will post photos when I get it completed. The 120 is sold, the new owner & I are supposed to to do the swap out next weekend...

*Frame:*



















*Stages of adding the floor & the trim:*



















*Trim*



















*Side door for sump access*










*Opposite end for possible door in the future. Plywood for now is just a placeholder. Stand done.*










*Adding in electrical & lighting: I found that electrical strip at Lowes. 10 well spaced outlets with room inbetween for DC Xformers, timers, etc. - $24.99*










*Need a label maker to identify what is being powered. This item alone is awesome. My 120 stand is a rat's nest of cords, hoses, etc.. *


----------



## monisaab

Looking great so far.

Keep the pics coming.


----------



## DrgRcr

Looking good Cantrell. I have that same power strip in my fish room and you're right, it is great with the spacing. I've just about used up all of the outlets already!


----------



## mel_cp6

looking good so far.
just gotta luv diy threads.


----------



## gliebig

Looking good. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## cantrell00

Man! What a day... I am kinda behind the gun for a changeover next weekend. The buyer of the 120 is supposed to be getting the tank next weekend.

Summary of what was done today:

*Finished the sump assembly, including drilling 6 bulkheads.
*Drilled the overflow & returns for the 180. (4 more bulkheads)
*Completely plumbed the entire return circuit.
*Leaked checked the 180 & the sump.
*Spot checked & finish sanding on the stand. It is going to the cabinet shop in the morning.
*Loaded & covered the stand in the truck.
*Moved the 180 into the garage. Thank God for 2 pieces of 1.5" PVC pipe!
*Yeah, took the time to photograph everything.

Ok. So here is the sump assembly.

*Siliconed rests for the drip plate & the bottom egg crate.*





































*Fitting the baffle sections into the 29 gallon sump.*










*Drilling the glass for the twin 1" bulkhead returns. Post filter socks to the wet-dry*



















*Siliconing the baffles in place.*










*Enlarging sock inlets from 1" to 1.5" (size of drains from overflow) and installing new bulkheads*










*Completed sump. *



















*Leak testing - Pass! -- :dancing: -- Bulkhead to link to another 29 is to the left*










*Next - Drilling the 180! (all went well)    I must be nuts!*


----------



## gliebig

Well, someone here sure is handy. =D> Nice work!


----------



## cantrell00

Trial & error will "eventually" start to work in one's favor.

Thanks!


----------



## prov356

cantrell00 said:


> Trial & error will "eventually" start to work in one's favor.
> 
> Thanks!


So true.  Very nice work.


----------



## cantrell00

Cabinet buddy: "You do realize that all of these 2X4 supports were not necessary?"

Me: "but it is almost 2000 lbs"

Cabinet buddy: "You do realize that all of these 2X4 supports were not necessary?"

Me: "2X4's are a cheap cost for my peace of mind"

:lol:


----------



## Glaneon

Yeah, you only get to mess up once.


----------



## prov356

That's right, 2x4's are cheap. No harm in doing more than what's 'necessary'. :thumb:


----------



## cantrell00

He is right _if_ you have all of the tools (saws, clamps) to do dado, biscuit, tongue & groove, & dowel joining... That is where the strength is...

I wasn't concerned about compression strength as much as lateral, side to side (swaying) potential...

I would have preferred letting him do it professionally but he had a 3-4 lead time & would have cost $800.00.

I have roughly 400 in materials (including the doors) + his $100 for professionally finishing it & it got done in a week...


----------



## mel_cp6

sump looks great. a little heavy on the silicone though. lol! 
it took me 4 diy sumps before i realized less is better when it comes to silicones.

anyways, do you know if you have enough volume in the sump to handle 
power outage? just concern that you may flood the sump and floor when 
you turn off the pump.

what are you stocking it with btw?


----------



## cantrell00

> sump looks great. a little heavy on the silicone though


Thanks... Ya think?? :lol:



> anyways, do you know if you have enough volume in the sump to handle
> power outage? just concern that you may flood the sump and floor when
> you turn off the pump.


I was concerned too... I have a "twin" 29 that will be linked to the sump via a 1" bulkhead, filled by a T'd line on the return loop. It can also serve as a time out tank as needed. Bulkhead is set at half depth for normal operation but in the event of a power outage, it would provide an additional 15 gallons of capacity. If it doesn't provide enough spill over volume @ 1/2 full, - I will just leave it empty... My return lines are about 1.5" from the surface so hopefully the siphon will break quickly.

Will test everything prior & adjust...





















> what are you stocking it with btw


The fish that are in my 120. Mbuna. Labs, Demasoni, Hara, Trewavasae, Johanni & maybe the Albino Socolifi. I may be able to make 6 work. They are all still young.


----------



## cantrell00

*Drilling the 180*

The 1500 GPH overflow will be on one end with twin 3/4" returns on the other. Circulation will be provided by 2 pumps & 1 powerhead (redundancy) - approximately 1300 GPH.

Sizing up the overflow - 1.5" X 2



















Bulkheads in-










Putting in the returns-










Leak test- I had water in it for over an hour without a drip. When it is set up, I am using Loc-Line swivel tubing with a 3" flare nozel on the end for surface & subsurface agitation. I a hoping that this setup will keep detritus, etc on one end of the tank.


----------



## prov356

> I am using Loc-Line swivel tubing with a 3" flare nozel on the end for surface & subsurface agitation.


I did the same in mh 180. It's nice to be able to make the quick, easy adjustments.

What I'm realy jealous of is that you can be outside in Feb/Mar working on this stuff. :x


----------



## cantrell00

> What I'm realy jealous of is that you can be outside in Feb/Mar working on this stuff


In shorts & a t-shirt no less.. To compound your dismay, it was 80 yesterday!!!

I for one, am loving it. Spring has come really early this year it seems.

Gotta love loc-line...


----------



## smitty

Great job I can learn something from you keep the progress coming.


----------



## cantrell00

> Great job I can learn something from you keep the progress coming.


Thanks & maybe so. Lord knows I have perfected wrong... :thumb:


----------



## cantrell00

Here is the plumbing. Fairly simple design except that I chose to link two tanks together instead of going with one 55-60 gallon tank.

I did this so I would have additional spillover capacity and for ease of sump removal if needed.

I also wanted to have a quarantine tank that was heated & filtered by the same gear. A "T'd" line and a gate valve regulate the flow in & out of it on the return circuit. It basically spills back over into the filter sump via a 3/4" bulkhead. The bulkhead is set at half depth to cover any spill over needs in the event of a power outage.

Pumps will be connected via 1" ID vinyl, barb connectors & clamps. Should help in keeping any vibration isolated.

My return lines are plumbed very high in the tank, so it doesn't require much. My combination of pumps & powerheads are less than the overflow's capacity of 1500 GPH. (Twin 1.5" drains)

This will also allow me to isolate it and convert into a hospital tank as needed. I keep a pair of sponge filters running in it as filtration. Bio colony established, I don't have to worry about tank cycling issues.

Here are a variety of shots:

Overhead left side, from the rear.










Overhead right side, from the rear:










Entire return plumbing circuit. Supply lines will be plumbed when the tank is on: (obviously)










Overhead, full length of plumbing. From overflow tank side:










Full system, from the front: You can see the bulkheads at 1/2 height. I still need to connect the two & put in the gate valve & a union. There are a couple more places where a union may be beneficial as well.










That is it for now.. Waiting for the call from the cabinet shop that the stand is ready. Hopefully, he will get it done so I can switch everything over.

Still trying to figure out exactly how I am doing to do that. New tank is going in same spot as old tank, thanks to the wife! :x

Would have been MUCH easier if it wasn't. Oh well... :?


----------



## cantrell00

Got the stand!

Now the royal PITA of draining the 120, sliding it over 5' & filling back up. Just to make room for setting up the 180. I have to recruit some neighbors to get it in the house.

I prefer the self sufficient route but there is simply no way...


----------



## Vadimshevchuk

Very nice DIY build :drooling: ! I am trying to figure out how to plumb my 90 that also is drilled.... what kind of pump are you gonna you for the return?


----------



## cantrell00

Combination of 3 submersibles...Rio 900, 700 GPH & a 400 GPH powerhead..

Those ratios are all measurements at the output so there is probably 25-30% less than rated ouput due to head & friction loss. Some loss also due to the recirculation circuit in & out of the extra 29 as well.


----------



## cantrell00

Lot bigger pile than it looks... Couple of those rocks are 50 lbs +










New lamp.. LED's are being returned. Not pleased with them.










Every bit as heavy as it looks.. UGH!


----------



## cantrell00




----------



## cantrell00

Everyone has changed their residence. here's hoping to no amm or nitrite spikes.

Will try to get some photos up soon.


----------



## cantrell00

Really poor quality but anyway...


----------



## bmweiler09

Looks amazing! Definitely could use a few more rocks IMO :thumb:

Do you have your current stock list posted anywhere?


----------



## cantrell00

> Looks amazing! Definitely could use a few more rocks IMO


Thanks... the rocks are kinda spread out for sure. I am going to add some more for aesthetics more than anything... There are 6 potential zones in there right now for males with blocked sight lines. The fish are young so don't really have a handle on how many males I am dealing with yet. I know there are atleast two male Dems, 3 Hara, & 3 Johanni.



> Do you have your current stock list posted anywhere?


Demasoni, Labs, Rustys, Cyno. Hara, Mel Johanni, Albino Zebras (I think blue cobalt but not sure) & Red Top Trewavasae.. They are young & letting them find their own way. Will adjust as necessary. The only species that I am "committed" too right now are the Dems, Labs, Hara, Trewavasae & maybe Johanni. I know that I will have to reduce the number of groups eventually.


----------



## gliebig

What are you going to do with the 120?


----------



## cantrell00

Sold.. The guy is supposed to be getting it this weekend...


----------



## gliebig

Sold with the background too?


----------



## cantrell00

Yes, sold with the tank.

4 days later I find & retrieve 3 demasoni in the 120 in an inch of water. They were tucked way back under the overhang in the middle. I floated them for 15-20 minutes & they now appear to be fine.


----------



## dotbomb

Your tank is looking great.



cantrell00 said:


> Yes, sold with the tank.
> 
> 4 days later I find & retrieve 3 demasoni in the 120 in an inch of water. They were tucked way back under the overhang in the middle. I floated them for 15-20 minutes & they now appear to be fine.


That's my nightmare as I'm setting up a new tank! Hope they continue to thrive.


----------



## cantrell00

Thanks...



> That's my nightmare as I'm setting up a new tank! Hope they continue to thrive.


Moving them as juveniles helps alot. They are not as head strong @ that point.

Changing the enviroment though does have the potential for changing the fish. For the worse.


----------



## cantrell00

Collection point on the Saluda River where I found the rocks.. Decent representation of what I would think the area's around Lake malawi would look like. Maybe not, never been there. :lol:


----------



## cantrell00




----------



## prov356

You done good :thumb: Love the rocks.


----------



## cantrell00

> You done good :thumb: Love the rocks.


Thanks!

I am fairly pleased with it... Building the canopy this weekend & also hope to finally get some video...

Nitrites are gone BTW..


----------



## cantrell00

A few photos from my wife's 50D (that went over well) :lol:


----------



## JimA

Very nice! May have missed it, but what did you end up with for lighting?


----------



## cantrell00

72" Coralife Aqualite Plus... Bought it off of ebay. Coralife has discontinued making the Aqualite in a 72" version.

You really can't tell much of the light source from those images. They are underexposed. I set the shutter speed really high (relative to the amount of light) so the fish wouldn't blur so much. It is actually much brighter than the images would suggest. I am just running the 50/50's & the lunar LED's as night.

Thanks BTW!


----------



## gliebig

Love it!


----------



## cantrell00

Thanks man...

There is a Cyno, Hara in the 4th image calling your name!!!

There are also WAY too many fish in that tank.. Going to have to start selecting keepers soon...

I ended up with the following:

Demasoni, Mel. Johanni, Cyno Hara, Labs, & Acei Ngara (still yet to buy)

Keeping one Red Top Trewavasae. I have become partial to the guy. He is a good dude. :lol:


----------



## fishghost

=D> VERY NICE! Seeing your Africans makes me want to start a Malawi Tank again.


----------



## prov356

Get a video, full tank. opcorn:


----------



## cantrell00

Thanks fishghost...



> Get a video, full tank


Sigh... If my wife only knew where she put the video camera... :-?


----------



## cantrell00

Canopy....


----------



## anachrotech

That is beautiful. Can't wait for the final pics !


----------



## londonloco

Subscribed, green with envy. Beautiful tank and fish.


----------



## cantrell00

> That is beautiful. Can't wait for the final pics !





> Subscribed, green with envy. Beautiful tank and fish.


Thanks to you both!!


----------



## cantrell00

Still hazy from changing all of the rocks & cleaning the substrate but anyway...


----------



## zimmy

Beautiful tank! Makes me want to set up an mbuna tank.

Thanks for posting details of many of the steps you took leading to the final outcome. Very impressive.


----------



## cantrell00

Thanks Zimmy...

Now if I could accept just leaving it alone..


----------



## gliebig

What do you feed them?

I may have missed it, but how many catfish are in there? Multis? Are they pretty active or hide a lot?


----------



## cantrell00

> What do you feed them?


New Life Spectrum pellets & OSI spirulina flakes.. I alternate daily.



> I may have missed it, but how many catfish are in there? Multis? Are they pretty active or hide a lot?


There are 4 total. 3 syno multipunctatus & 1 syno petricola...

They hide alot during the day until they smell food in the water & then they go nuts. i have lunar LED's at night to watch them when they are most active. All 4 of them school together. I have debated getting more petricola..


----------



## pomi

You've done a great job setting up this tank :thumb:

I would add more, higher rocks if I were you.


----------



## cantrell00

> I would add more, higher rocks if I were you.


I will eventually. I am still sorting out males/females - removing subdominant's from the group, etc.

Point being, removing the rocks to catch an isolated fish is a royal pain. Once I get all of the groups nailed down as far as male/female ratio's, I will be adding more.

Thanks for the compliments pomi. Hopefully one day you will be as envious of mine as I am of yours. :thumb:


----------



## mel_cp6

nicely done. cant wait for the canopy to be done.
im surprise not to see high aggression on the demasonis. 
are they still young?


----------



## cantrell00

> nicely done. cant wait for the canopy to be done.


Thank you! Taking it to my cabinet guy to get it sprayed tomorrow. Hope to have it by this weekend. Still waiting on the doors to get sprayed as well.



> im surprise not to see high aggression on the demasonis.
> are they still young?


There are 15 in there @ around 2"+ & another 15 about 1/2 their size just added.

I have had some aggression but nothing to the degree that they are notorious for. They are not fully grown yet though. I think the total volume of fish in the tank is keeping a lot of their aggression at bay. They aren't breeding yet either so that could be the main reason.

They are gorgeous fish though.. I am keeping my fingers crossed that I will be able to manage them long term...

I recently got the Acei 'Ngara'.. They are really cool fish too. I don't know if you can see them in the video or not.


----------



## cantrell00

Some new video post Demasoni removal & pre Saulosi addition...

*Tank*


__
https://flic.kr/p/5898652712

*Hara & Red Zebra male*


__
https://flic.kr/p/5897970227


----------



## JimA

Looks great! I like how the fish jumps a bit when the dog barks.


----------



## Irish Johnny

Ah man that tank is sweet!!! I'm looking forward to seing the stand and canopy when all is finished! Great work! :thumb:


----------



## cantrell00

> Looks great! I like how the fish jumps a bit when the dog barks.


LOL.. I forgot all about that. I had the player muted & forgot that "Sam", the black lab had barked really loud...



> Ah man that tank is sweet!!! I'm looking forward to seing the stand and canopy when all is finished! Great work


It is finished. Black - so doesn't show real well in the video.

Thanks to you both for the compliments...


----------



## Irish Johnny

I knew that....I was just checking to see if you caught on....  LOL


----------



## prov356

cantrell00 said:


> Some new video post Demasoni removal & pre Saulosi addition...
> 
> *Tank*
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5898652712
> 
> *Hara & Red Zebra male*
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5897970227


Nice, they look amazingly mellow at the moment. Reminds me a lot of my new setup although my juvies seem more hyperactive.


----------



## cantrell00

> Nice, they look amazingly mellow at the moment


Removing the militant, hyperactive Demasoni will do that...

Juvies are pretty jumpy typically...


----------



## cantrell00




----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Looks real nice. Bravo!


----------



## clhinds78

Great looking tank! I'd love to have one like this some day.


----------



## cantrell00

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## cichlid-gal

Very nice work Cantrel00...and so beautiful too. Everyone looks very happy and content. Great job!!! And now the best part - you get to sit back and enjoy


----------



## PaNiK

Just read your thread, amazing job on the build!


----------



## cantrell00

PaNiK said:


> Just read your thread, amazing job on the build!


Thanks!


----------

